# It's a triple bragg day!



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I have not had any luck getting Flash to platz while in drive. Until today. He needed a little help from me but he did it!!!









Then, he was sitting in the fuss position when a nearby dog started barking. His eyes didn't so much as twitch away from mine. Not even a tilt of his ear in the direction of the barking. A first!









Then we got home and the neighbors were out with their yapping dog and he didn't so much as look in that dog's direction while helping me get things squared away outside before the storms hit.









It's been a great day.







We've come so far. Who knew those three little things could make me squeal with joy and beam with pride.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah for FLASH!!! All big, and all big milestones!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Yay for Flash!!! He's making you such a proud parent!!


----------

